# Family Benefits



## kevo (May 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I'm moving to Spain in July from France with the Wife and 3 children. Ill be starting my own business up as a plumber, but like when I started up in France 7 years ago I expect the 1st year to be slow, so My question is are there any family benefits (child benefit, tax credits) available during a low income year?
my wife cant find the answer anywhere.
I'm not looking for hand outs, just be nice to know how fast I have to hit the ground running. 
really looking forward to the next chapter and challenge in life but as any father of 3 young children, feeling the pressure :fingerscrossed:

thanks for any help!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have no idea what the benefits system is in France but here in Spain, if you are not Spanish then you should expect nothing. There are benefits but only once you have paid into the system for a period of time which you won't have done. I discovered recently that Spain pays child benefits under certain circumstances and that we qualify - but it is only €300 per year. I also know that when I am 65 I qualify for child benefit from UK (I am from UK).


----------



## kevo (May 9, 2016)

cheers for your response thrax.

Im from UK too originally. The french system is very similar to uk as in, if your a national of an eu state country, your entitled to the same benefits as long as your residing there permanently. I intend to go self employed from day 1, pay my taxes immediately and get the residency certificate, so from a legal eu citizen point of view I should be entitled to the same a Spanish citizen with 3 children are, as they would be if they moved to the Uk. 
or is it the case that Spanish nationals are not entitled to anything either. 
even 300 euros is a months tax back lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kevo said:


> cheers for your response thrax.
> 
> Im from UK too originally. The french system is very similar to uk as in, if your a national of an eu state country, your entitled to the same benefits as long as your residing there permanently. I intend to go self employed from day 1, pay my taxes immediately and get the residency certificate, so from a legal eu citizen point of view I should be entitled to the same a Spanish citizen with 3 children are, as they would be if they moved to the Uk.
> or is it the case that Spanish nationals are not entitled to anything either.
> even 300 euros is a months tax back lol


You get nothing from Spain, not even free healthcare unless you pay into the system - I guess thats how it is for spanish people too. To be self employed in Spain though you will get your healthcare covered and indeed after a certain amount of time you will be eligible for some form of benefits - but you do have to pay into the system by way of autonomo (self employment). I'm not sure how much it is - I believe there is a lower cost starting rate, but goes up over time??!

Jo xxx


----------



## kevo (May 9, 2016)

Cheers Jo

Looks like I've been having it too good then, a friend of mine in France pays over 40k in tax alone and still receives child benefit and a cheque once a year for 400-500 euros for a holiday courtesy of the French government, he does have 4 children, but i guess The French are trying to encourage bigger families. oh well looks like i wont be having siestas

:ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

There are tax breaks if you are self-employed - I know because I have had them as a self-employed widow supporting two children.

I don't know exactly how it works, because my gestor deals with it, but there aren't 'benefits' as in 'hand outs' as such - no 'child benefit' payment


----------



## kevo (May 9, 2016)

Tax breaks!! Sounds good!!
I've just found a page that says its ?291 per child if the household income is below ?17000 

Also just read that Spain as bit of a baby crisis and by 2050 the population will of shrank to 35m
Which leads me to wonder who's gonna be working and paying the pensions for all the over 100 year olds who have been enjoying the great health system! 

Tongue in cheek!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kevo said:


> Tax breaks!! Sounds good!!
> I've just found a page that says its ?291 per child if the household income is below ?17000
> 
> Also just read that Spain as bit of a baby crisis and by 2050 the population will of shrank to 35m
> ...


Tongue in cheek, no. It's the truth,
I'm planning on only having an absolute minimum pension from the government and am trying to save now.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

kevo said:


> Tax breaks!! Sounds good!!
> I've just found a page that says its ?291 per child if the household income is below ?17000
> 
> Also just read that Spain as bit of a baby crisis and by 2050 the population will of shrank to 35m
> ...


Hello! We are in a very similar situation as you!

Yes, tax breaks do exist for children however they are not like UK/France where you receive money on a monthly/bi-annually basis/bonus payments!

Now I assume you are going to be the bread winner in the family? Well, your personal allowance for 2016 is 5500 euros.

I don't know how old your children are but lets assume they are all under 18. The first born child can get 2400 euros tax free allowance per year.

The second child can get 2700 euros tax free allowance per year, the third child can get 4000 euros tax free allowances per year.

Each additional child attracts 4500 euros extra per year, a good example is my sister in law, she has 12 children and herself/husband don't pay any income tax at all!

So lets recap - 5500 + 2400 + 2700 + 4000 = around 14.6k, you would need to earn a GROSS income of around 14k euros a year before you pay any tax.

Self employment tax, yes it's very expensive to be self employed in Spain. The minimum cost is 250 euros a month but that covers all your family health provisions and if you pay in 15 years you will get a pension when you retire. If you pay a bit more into the system it will allow you to have dole after 12 months. I think the going rate is around 270 euros depending on occupation each month.

However, it does seem very expensive for a new business in Spain. Yes it does, but for a new business you will not pay the full amount for the 1st year. I think the amount is 60% discounted. I will need to check my paperwork to find out how much it was.

Now, we live in the county of Navarra - after two years of living here we will get 500 euros a year for the children. I'm not sure what region you are planning to move to but each region has different benefits when you become permanent resident. 


Since you have 3 children - if they are under 18 you will be entitled to a family discount card as well (familia numerosa)! You can get up-to 20% off in various shops/courier services/transport etc

Good luck with the new business!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

kevo said:


> cheers for your response thrax.
> 
> .
> or is it the case that Spanish nationals are not entitled to anything either.


Nail on head. Once you've been paying in for years you might get something but it used to be the self-employed , even whilst paying high social security, were entitled to sweet fa .


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pablo1 said:


> Self employment tax, yes it's very expensive to be self employed in Spain. The minimum cost is 250 euros a month but that covers all your family health provisions and if you pay in 15 years you will get a pension when you retire. If you pay a bit more into the system it will allow you to have dole after 12 months. I think the going rate is around 270 euros depending on occupation each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new business!




If you have worked in another EU state then the 15 year requirement for a 50% spanish pension does not apply. Even 1 year counts & it all comes un der EU pension rules which means , at todays rates , you get on average 25-30% more than a basic pension.

State pensions abroad - Your Europe


----------

